# mein gartenteich



## Goldkäferchen (11. Mai 2012)

Hallöchen,
Bin neu im Forum und seit 1 Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Gartenteiches. (ca 15 m2 groß, 15.000l, 1 m tief)
Wann und welche Fische könnte ich einsetzen? Habe an Goldfische, shubinkins etc. gedacht. Was muß ich beachten (Wasserwerte usw.) Freu mich über kurze Antworten, Danke!


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wann und welche Fische könnte ich einsetzen?*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
:Willkommen2

Ich habe die Frage in einen anderen Bereich verschoben, damit sie besser gefunden wird.

Am besten wäre es, du stellt deinen Teich und die Filteranlage mal etwas genauer vor.
Dann lässt sich einiges besser beantworten.


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wann und welche Fische könnte ich einsetzen?*

1 Meter Tiefe?   ist etwas wenig für Fische zum Überwintern...  ( wenn ich so überlege, wie tief unser teich die letzten Jahre zugefroren ist)


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wann und welche Fische könnte ich einsetzen?*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

herzlichen Glückwunsch und herzlich Willkommen. Wenn der Teich erst eine Woche alt ist, dann sollte er jetzt erstmal in Ruhe gelassen werden, damit die Pflanzen Fuß fassen können und sich ein bisschen Teichbiologie einspielt.

Zu Deinen Fragen lies doch mal hier (<- klick)

Zu den angsprochenen Fischen sollte Dir gleich klar sein, dass die zwar relativ pflegeleicht sind, aber auch extrem vermehrungsfreudig....

Aber zeig uns doch erstmal ein paar Bilder von Deinem Teich


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wann und welche Fische könnte ich einsetzen?*


Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung!
Werde morgen mal ein Foto von meinem Teich machen , damit ihr eine Vorstellung habt, ebenso über die Teichtechnik (Filter, Skimmer usw.)
Bis dann, 
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Mai 2012)

Hallöchen, habe jetzt Bilder von meinem Teich.

Hier ein paar technische Daten:
Mein Teich ist ca 15 m2 groß, ca 15.000l Leitungswasser,ca 1m tief.
2 Teichpumpen (Aquaking eco), 1 Skimmer (Oase),Teich wurde mit EPDM- Folie ausgelegt.
Die Pumpen laufen Tag und Nacht. Das Wasser ist jetzt nach 3 Wochen immer noch schön klar, Fadenalgen haben sich angesiedelt und werden mit einem Kescher abgefischt.

Ist soweit alles ok, denke ich oder?

Zum Nachfüllen des Teiches (Verdunstung) kann ich Leitungswasser verwenden?

Was muß ich noch beachten, ich denke, es ist sinnvoll, wenn ich mir Teststreifen zur Wasseranalyse kaufe, was muß ich dabei beachten?
Ich möchte gerne, daß sich ein paar Fröschlein in meinem Teich ansiedeln 
Könnte man vielleicht von einem anderen Teich was stibitzen (froschlaich.....???):
Oder ich sollte vielleicht einfach nur mehr Geduld haben, und alles stellt sich von allein ein?
Was haltet ihr von Goldorfen, Schleierschwänzen, Goldfischen?
Wieviel und wie groß sollten sie sein?

Ich hoffe, es waren nicht zu viele Fragen 

Ansonsten finde ich euer Forum toll
Da ich noch ein "Teichneuling" bin, kann ich leider noch nichts zu eurem Forum beitragen,
aber das kann ja noch werden!

Lieben Gruß an alle
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*


----------



## katja (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

hallo goldkäferchen :willkommen im forum 

na der teich ist doch schon recht schön 

allerdings würde ich noch viiiiel mehr pflanzen reintun  ich kann nur die pflanzen außen an den steinen entlang erkennen, gibt es denn noch mehr? also auch unterwasserpflanzen? oder ne seerose?
täuscht das, oder hast du gar keine "stufen" angelegt? das würde eine umfangreichere bepflanzung natürlich erschweren :?

zu den fischen: ich weiß nicht, wie bei euch die winter werden, aber nur 1 m tiefe ist unter umständen grenzwertig.... :?
goldorfen werden sehr groß und brauchen viel platz zum schwimmen, goldfische werden ne echte plage, die vermehren sich wie der teufel :evil und schleierschwänze gelten als ziemlich empfindlich.
wenn du was farbiges möchtest, wie wäre es denn mit goldelritzen? die sind auch orangegelb, werden aber nicht so groß wie goldfische. 

edit: so, jetzt sehe ich auch die anderen bilder. warum hast du die pflanzen in körben?


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

ich hab aus Deinen Beiträgen nochmal einen Thread gemacht. Es macht sonst keinen Sinn.

Weiter viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,


:Willkommen2 bei den Teichverrückten 


schöner Teich, mit etwas noch   ein wenig Grünzeugs

am besten für die teichbiologie ist es wenn du schon mal einige Unterwasserpflanzen hast z.B. hier . 

Das Pflanzen geht immer recht einfach: 
Papiertaschentuch / Küchenrolle bisschen Sand/Lehm rein + Pflanze, mit etwas Nähgarn zugebunden und ab in die Tiefe.

Seerosen sollte man schon in körbe pflanzen, das andere Grünzeug kannst du auch einfach zwischen die steine setzen, die erde aus dem Topf gut abspülen und die pflanze mit etwas Sand einsetzen.

mit den fischen würde ich noch a weng warten ==> *Nitritpeak*


ansonsten - immer mal neue bilder zeigen   wir wollen doch den fortschritt mitverfolgen


----------



## 2Lame4Name (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*



Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Goldorfen, Schleierschwänzen, Goldfischen?



Alternativ gibts auch noch Schleien, Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen usw....
Viele kleine Fische sehen besser aus als wenig große.

Aber bevor du überhaupt Fische setzt brauchst du viel mehr Bepflanzung. Wenn du Zugang zu einem Teich hast dann kannst du dir da ganze Büschel rausmachen und bei dir reinsetzen. Ist durchaus sinnvoller als teure Pflänzchen zu kaufen.

Wenn du dir dann Fische zulegst dann brauchst du keine kaufen. Schau einfach mal bei quoka oder ebaykleinanzeigen, da werden Goldis in Massen verschenkt bzw für kleines Geld abgegeben.


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*



2Lame4Name schrieb:


> Wenn du Zugang zu einem Teich hast dann kannst du dir da ganze Büschel rausmachen und bei dir reinsetzen.



Sorry, dass kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Du kannst nicht einfach irgendwo Pflanzen aus einem Teich zupfen. Gerade viele Wasserpflanzen sind geschützt? Kennst DU die alle? Der Teich gehört jemandem - möchtest Du, daß jemand Pflanzen aus Deinem Teich nimmt?

Wenn Dir der Teichbesitzer es erlaubt, dann kannst Du Pflanzen nehmen. Ansonsten  -  lieber Finger weg.

Edit. Ich hab gerade gesehen, daß ein paar für Schleierschwänze gestimmt haben - das ist nicht euer Ernst?


----------



## katja (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

ich denke, er meint einen "öffentlichen" teich.

so ein zugesumpftes, extrem überwuchertes biotop haben wir hier am ortsausgang auch, aber ich würde nie auf die idee kommen, mir dort __ schilf oder was sonst noch so wächst zu "rupfen"


----------



## 2Lame4Name (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Meinte mit "Zugang": Wenn er jemanden kennt, der einen Teich hat. Ich dachte es ist selbstverständlich dass man sich keine Pflanzen klaut.


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Das wäre schön - zahlreiche Beiträge belegen, dass das leider nicht so ist.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Hallo, ihr Lieben!:
Vielen dank für eure Tips, danke auch für die Unterstützung von Blumenelse (Christine).
Auf den Bildern könnt ihr die Pflanzen noch nicht so gut erkennen, da sie noch relativ klein sind. Ich habe __ Quellmoos, Tannenwedel, 2 Seerosen, diverse Schilfarten im Filterteich, Zebragras, Sumpfcalla. Stell mal wieder einige Fotos rein, wenn sie besser zu erkennen sind. Bis dann!
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

das klingt aber nach zu wenig Pflanzen. Man rechnet pro Meter Ufer 4 bis 5 Pflanzen. Dazu noch Unterwasserpflanzen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde!
Vielen Dank für eure Tips und Grüße nach Kulmbach (Mitch), habe auf Deine Anregung hin mir einige Unterwasserplanzen zugelegt (wg. Sauerstoff und Verstecke für die Fische. Da konnte ich allerdings nicht mehr länger warten und habe jetzt 5 Goldorfen, 2 Goldis und 8 Schleierschwänze. Die fühlen sich richtig wohl! Allerdings ist mir ein __ Schleierschwanz eingegangen Er hatte seit einigen Tagen "Schlagseite" und schwamm immer unten. Ich hatte ihn zu meinem Zoofachgeschäft gebracht, wo ich auch die Pflanzen gekauft hatte. Dort meinte man, er hätte eine bakterielle Infektion (Pusteln an Schwanz u. Unterbauch). Ich sollte vorsichtshalber, um eine Infektion der anderen Fische zu vermeiden 2 kg Meersalz im Teich auflösen. (15.000l Teich). 2 kg kosteten 15 Euro. Hab' ich aber nicht gemacht, weil ich dachte, meine Pflanzen nehmen Schaden. Ausserdem scheint mir der Preis ganz schön hoch. Das Geld investiere ich lieber für neue Fische.
Was haltet ihr davon, wieviele Fische könnte ich einsetzen. Meine sind alle noch sehr klein.
Freu' mich auf eure Antworten und Tips.
Liebe Grüße an alle Teichverrückten
Goldkäferchen


----------



## lutzdoggen (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Hallo,
ich finde den Teich liebevoll gestaltet und wenn alles gut wächst wird er bestimmt noch schöner aber bei der Tiefe ward ihr wirklich etwas sparsam. Kann sein das ihr die Fische zum überwintern rausnehmen müsst.
LG
Uwe u. die Doggenbande


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*



> Ausserdem scheint mir der Preis ganz schön hoch. Das Geld investiere ich lieber für neue Fische.



also bei dieser aussage bekomm ich ausschlag!!


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

Du musst nicht das teure Meersalz kaufen - ganz normales, JODFREIES Küchensalz geht genauso gut.

Was Du Dir allerdings verkneifen solltest, ist sofort neue Fische nach zu kaufen. Wenn der eine krank war, können die anderen das auch sein. Das solltest Du erst einmal beobachten. 

Am besten investierst Du Dein Geld in ein anständiges Wassertestset!


----------



## 2Lame4Name (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*



Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> 2 kg kosteten 15 Euro. Das Geld investiere ich lieber für neue Fische.



Wo kaufst du denn ein? 

Und warum kaufst du dir (noch mehr) Fische?  (Solange die Krankheit nicht "ausgerottet" ist natürlich nichts neues einsetzen.)
Schonmal Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, Quoka, Zeitung o.ä geschaut? -.-

PS: Wenn du an einem Fisch etwas entdeckst hol ihn raus und behandel ihn separat.

PPS: Fische sind keine Gegenstände.


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Servus Goldkäferchen



> Das Geld investiere ich lieber für neue Fische.



Falls ich das jetzt richtig interpretiere ... bevor du deinen "alten" Fische hilfe gibst (kostet ja eine Kleinigkeit) läßt du sie lieber verrecken und kaufst dir neue ... 

Ich habe deine Aussage doch falsch interpretiert ... 

Ich würde, wenn ein Krankheitsfall vorliegt, erstmal in ein Wassertestset investieren, dann in Pflanzen und in einen guten Filter ...

Dadurch das du die Fische viel zu zeitig in den noch nicht eingelaufen (im biologischen Gleichgewicht) Teich ausgesetzt hast, kann es zu einem Nitritpeak kommen, der zu Schäden oder gar dem Tod herbeiführen kann.

Beobachte die Wasserwerte und steuere dem Nitritpeak mit Teilwasserwechsel gegen falls sich der Nitritwert signifikant erhöht.

Übrigens gefällt mir dein Teich


----------



## lissbeth66 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Hallo Goldkaeferchen


Scleierschwaenze sind eigentlich nicht für den Teich geeignet. Ich habe den Fehler anfangs auch gemacht . Die werden es echt schwer haben im Winter. Du solltest echt überlegen das wenigstens diese 8 im Haus überwintern müssen oder damit rechnen das sie im Frühjahr nicht mehr leben wenn Du sie draußen lässt.

Meine hat der __ Reiher geholt , das war auch nicht toll aber ich dachte mir , besser als erfrieren, so hart das auch klingen mag. 

LG Karin


Ich weiß heute und mein Teich ist erst 1jahr alt das ich mich viel intensiver hätte mit der Materie Teich und Fische beschäftigen müssen bevor ich loslege.




,


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde,
Um alle evtl. Mißverstände auszuräumen folgendes:
Natürlich habe ich meinen Teich, bevor ich die Fische eingesetzt habe mit einem Wasserteststreifen untersucht (pH, Karbonat- und Gesamthärte, Nitrit, Nitrat).
Alles war super. 1-2x wöchentlich teste ich das Wasser. Bis jetzt ist alles ok.
Seit 2 Wochen ist der kranke Fisch jetzt raus , und die anderen Fische erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit. Sie werden natürlich von mir besonders "beguckt", wenn irgendeiner sich anders verhält oder irgendwelche Anzeichen von Krankeiten zeigt, in Quarantäne gebracht und behandelt. Das Fische keine Gegenstände sind, ist mir klar   und dementsprechend werden sie auch von mir behandelt. 
Bevor ich den Teich angelegt habe, hab' ich mich schon sachkundig gemacht und in diversen Büchern gelesen, daß bei Fischhaltung (Goldis) eine Wassertiefe von 0,80-1m ausreichend wäre. Im Nachhinein hätte ich den Teich doch etwas tiefer machen sollen. 
Ansonsten habe ich 1 Filterteich (Pumpe) und einen Skimmer (pumpe), die beide stets laufen und das Wasser ist immer klar. Außerdem einen kleinen Wasserfall, der für Sauerstoff sorgt.  Ich werde mal ein paar Bilder machen .
Bis dann
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Hallo, habe jetzt Bilder vom Teich:


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Sorry, hat ein bißchen gedauert mit den Bildern.


----------



## lissbeth66 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Den hast Du wirklich schön und liebevoll angelegt 

Gefällt mir ! 

Lg Karin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Das ist mein Filterteich, und ein kleiner Blumengruß an alle


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Hallo, und vielen Dank für's Kompliment!
Hab' eben gesehen, daß Du heute Geburtstag hast. Herzlichen Glückwunsch , Lissbeth 66. 

 

 

Hier sind nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Teich und Garten.


----------



## lissbeth66 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein gartenteich*

Danke für die Geburtstagsgrüße ....sehe gerade das die Bilder zu Pfingsten entstanden sind....Deine __ Pfingstrosen haben ja superschön geblüht

LG Karin


----------

